# Enroute Tipping



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone know if both Uber and Lyft accommodate enroute tipping or which one does? Also, as I ask the question to myself...would this present an opportunity to "urge a tip" from pax?
Perhaps it would go like this..."can you help me verify if enroute tipping is activated on your app?...I'll pay for it in cash...I just want verification that the tip feature is functioning properly."
Pax might then just say, out of embarrassment or whatever..."Oh no...no problem, I was going to tip you anyway." Plus, you do get to find out if the tip feature is working or not. There was a version(s) of apps...pax or driver...that did/does not allow it.
Have a couple of dollars ready in your hand in case pax want the cash back for the tip. Some people, college students, etc., just don't have extra money and they need every dollar. I understand.

Add edit. I just did a little searching...Lyft has the enroute tipping feature. This does give me the idea to simply ask the Uber pax..."could you verify if Uber allows enroute tipping?" This may warm them up and ready them a bit to tip upon rating and exiting.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Uber has it too.


----------

